# Finally!!!!!



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

After almost a month, i finally made the drive to Wixom, MI and picked up my new 31 RQS and it was well worth the drive!!!! I made the purchase from General RV Center and dealt with Mike DaMico...I would highly recommend both if anyone is looking to purchase.

I have to admit i was scared as h*** sending my rather large down payment to a dealer I never heard of for a camper that I had never seen...but Mike and the team at the General made everything very easy.

I showed up to pick up my camper thinking that they would just point to it and send me on my way and I was going to surprise them with the PDI that I printed off of this site. Well, I was very wrong. Mike welcomed me and intoduced me to Bob McKenzie who handled all the paperwork for the purchase, then he brought me to meet John who intorduced me to my new baby. John let me take a quick look inside to see what I just dropped $19,500 on, then started with the PDI. I was ready with my own PDI in hand, well let me tell you, John hit every item on the list and then some. After about an hour and a half, we were done and I asked him how hard it was to install the equalizer hitch. John asked if I had it with me, and when I told him that I did, he said that he would have it installed in about 10 minutes.

They took me to the waiting area where I was greeted by the sales manager for the accessory department and he told me that I had 15% off the day of the purchase and 10% after that on any purchase.

John then came back in and said he was done and then brought me back and let me back under the camper. He gave me a quick demonstration of the equalizer hitch and sent me on my way back to PA.

I almost kissed John when he showed me the outside speakers and the Satellite Prep package, both of which I had no idea were on the camper.

I do have two complaints tho...1) the vinyl stickers inside the camper to give it that "white wood" look are already peeling off in the corners in several places and 2) when the awning is open, the door cannot be latched back in the open position. Both things are just minor inconveniences that I will take care of myself.

Thanks to everyone on this site that helped me with this purchase. I spent about three weeks on here before I bought an Outback because I wasn't sure which brand to get...I am extremely happy with the decision. Well, thanks for letting me brag, have a great night!!
Joe.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jbmanno

















on your new 31rqs! 

Glad to hear everything went so well and that you had a great experience with your dealer









We had the same problem with our white trim...it was rippled in some spots, but most noticible around the fridge. Just add it to your warranty repair list. They replaced the trim for us when we took it in.

I'm not familiar with the awning and the door on that model...Did you point it out to John during the PDI and if so, did he have a solution? Just wondering if it would work if you make sure that the awning is at it's highest point when deployed.

Enjoy your new home away from home!
Happy Camping,


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on your new 31!! Great to hear it went well wtih your purchase.

Scott


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

congrats on the 31rgs its a great camper!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on your new toy. When you open the awning, either use the awning strap to tie it or get a long piece of velcro and hook it to the awning and door in one big loop. Some people actually lower the legs of the awning to 90Â° and stake them to the ground which will in turn expose the door latch. Enjoy it and tke a lot-o-pix!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations Joe!*








It sounds like you had a great experience! And $19,500 for a 31 RQS? That is one screamin' deal! WHOO HOO!!!

In any case, welcome to the ranks of official Outback owners! Now go out there and have some fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It's like Christmas in April! Congratulations on the new rig, you're going to love it!

My 26RS is going on its 2nd year, and it has some of the white vinyl (I don't even know what that stuff is?) wood covering wrinkled in a couple of the corners. Our door scrapes the awning when we open or close it too, but it's been doing it for a year, and the awning looks no worse-for-wear.

good luck


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Are you sure you didn't steal that 31rqs off the lot? That sounds like a great price, and a real bonus that you were treated so well. Have fun with the new toy!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome jbmanno to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31RQS
Glad to hear they took good care of you
As for the door staying open you could look around for a longer rod or even make one yourself
Just a thought
Glad to have another PAer on board









Don


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

We also received lots of great advice and help in picking out our Outback. The guys and gals on this forum are great! We're sure you'll give some feedback on your first trip. Congratulations! A great day!

Phil and Diann
Ford F350 Lariat PSD
Outback 28FRLS
Colibert hitchs with Fifth Airborne pin box
Spending money like crazy... loving it!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to see you in your new 31.


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

We also bought from General in Wixom and got a great deal--better than Lakeshore.Congrats on your new toy!


----------

